# Force Closing on All ROMs -- possible hardware issue?



## kijutsu (Nov 28, 2011)

Good morning, or whatever it happens to be in your neck of the woods









I've got an older VZW Galaxy Tab 7. I've been playing with quite a few ROMs, but mostly just the CM7 based onces (Miui, CM7 itself, the one pure vanilla android ROM). They generally work great for a few days, and then I get epic amounts of force closings, which requires a reboot of the unit. Then the unit bootloops continuously until I get @)$*ed and drop into CWM, data wipe, and then the problems really start. It's like it literally loses track of the data partition entirely. I've tried returning to DJ11 VZW stock ROM via Heimdall and then going back through the steps to re-root, re-CWM, etc and get back to where the Tab runs great for a few days and then the whole process starts again.

Is there a test to check for bad blocks in the memory? Any ideas whatsoever would be greatly appreciated.

Just a few of the ROMs I've tested

MIUI (JT1134)
CM7
Vanilla Pure Rom (JT1134)

I'm not over/underclocking the CPU, I've even went to formatting/swapping out SDcards wondering if the bad SDcard was causing issues. I've run out of straws to grasp at!


----------



## deadman009 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hello, I recently cracked my Tab a few weeks ago and have not run into any situation you have stated above. A did run cubed rom but I didn't like it. So i jumped ship to Miui. Running great with no hiccups. Hope you ran into an explanation of why you might be running into any issues.


----------



## kijutsu (Nov 28, 2011)

Yeah -- the unit finally went tits up.

I was running a bone stock VZW rom DJ11 that was OTA updated to EI04 or whatever the latest gingerbread is, constant force closes. Finally I got pissed and went in to do a factory reset, and the tablet bricked out on me. Black screen, no power. Verizon exchanged it for me.


----------

